# P.metallica care?



## David Burns (Apr 23, 2005)

I have just spent 2 days doing searches and scouring web sites, but I found nothing. So I have to ask. What is the appropriate way to care for a P.metalica? Mine are at 1" right now so I'd need care of the sling info too. Where do they originate from and at what altitude? Thanks in advance and I appoligize if I missed something obvious in my searches.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 23, 2005)

from what i've heard , care of it like a Regalis


----------



## David Burns (Apr 23, 2005)

I heard more like subfusca. But I'd like to know more.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 23, 2005)

I keep mine like all of my other Poecilotheria sp. Same temps, diet, and enclosure. Very easy to care for.
Mike


----------



## Sean (Apr 23, 2005)

^^^You havent have any problems caring for your Poecilotheria, caring for them  all the same way?


----------



## David Burns (Apr 24, 2005)

I keep my Ornatas moister then my regalis. I read that highland Pokies need cooler temps. I'm just trying to be careful. They are pricey even in Canada.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 24, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> ^^^You havent have any problems caring for your Poecilotheria, caring for them  all the same way?


No. I currently have ornata, metallica, and formosa (multiples of each sp.). I have had fasciata, rufilata, and smithi (I kept the smithi cooler). I keep them all at room temp (@ My house it can be 60-80f winter/spring and 75-90f summer/fall. Sometimes I feed them a lot and sometimes I don't. They are all kept the same in regards to humidity too. I have raised a couple to adulthood and the rest are still sling/sub adults. I have had only one loss (the first spider I ever owned) and that was due to a bad molt.
Mike


----------



## Sean (Apr 24, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> No. I currently have ornata, metallica, and formosa (multiples of each sp.). I have had fasciata, rufilata, and smithi (I kept the smithi cooler). I keep them all at room temp (@ My house it can be 60-80f winter/spring and 75-90f summer/fall. Sometimes I feed them a lot and sometimes I don't. They are all kept the same in regards to humidity too. I have raised a couple to adulthood and the rest are still sling/sub adults. I have had only one loss (the first spider I ever owned) and that was due to a bad molt.
> Mike


coolness thats good to know.


----------



## critterz (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, I was glad to read your reply as I will be getting my first Pokie sling (P. rufilata) this morning. Have done searches on their care, but it's good to hear first hand experience.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 24, 2005)

Follow the instructions in any _good_ caresheet on _P. regalis_. _P. metallica_ are hardy and easy to keep, requiring no special conditions. Most _Poecilotheria_ can be kept the same way except for the montane species that should be kept cooler (_rufilata_, _smithi_ and, especially, _subfusca_).

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 24, 2005)

but, if you want to get the spot on conditions follow a caresheet for fasciata (ie Temp 25-27 degC and a humidity of 75-80%)
whereas regalis require a slightly higher temperature of 28-29 degC and a lower humidity of 65%

hope that helps


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 24, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> but, if you want to get the spot on conditions follow a caresheet for fasciata (ie Temp 25-27 degC and a humidity of 75-80%)
> whereas regalis require a slightly higher temperature of 28-29 degC and a lower humidity of 65%


I respectfully disagree. _P. fasciata_ inhabits the most arid climate of any "Poec" [northern Sri Lanka]. Why would it require higher humidity (or lower temperatures) than _P. regalis_? I don't believe such specific temperature or humidity ranges are necessary for either species, or, back on topic, _P. metallica_. For all but the montane species mentioned earlier, broader environmental parameters such as 70-84ºF [21-29ºC] and 50-70% humidity are fine. Seasonal and daily fluctuations are natural and, in my opinion, recommended.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 24, 2005)

well i respectfully disagree with your respectful disagreement.

fasciata actually comes from Central Sri Lanka (if you want to get really pedantic Trinkomali and Candi) and regalis from Southeast India (Nilgiri Hills to be precise).

and lets be honest, if we were keeping them true to locale then we would keep them seasonal (as i have always kept my Poecs)

what i will say is that the only reason i posted average specific local conditions as that was how the thread was headed.

too much emphasis is put on humidity requirements causing too many spiders to die needlessly.

i do agree with your temperature statement, basically room temperature is fine and as far as humidity is concerned throw away that hygrometer and just make sure the spider always has access to water.

if you wish to discuss any of this any further i am accepting pm's and e-mails


----------



## Andrew vV (Apr 24, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> fasciata actually comes from Central Sri Lanka (if you want to get really pedantic Trinkomali and Candi) and regalis from Southeast India (Nilgiri Hills to be precise).


 Are you sure those species arent found anywhere else??


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 24, 2005)

of course they are !    
they are found in various locations in Europe, Canada, US and various other places of the world   



FYI alot of spider species are found in very small localities

do you know how big an area the Nilgiri Hills cover? no??


----------



## Andrew vV (Apr 24, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> do you know how big an area the Nilgiri Hills cover? no??


Yes, I have a good idea of how much they cover....about 2500 square km??


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 24, 2005)

so, enough for an isolated species


----------



## Andrew vV (Apr 24, 2005)

Exactly!! Thats not it though!! they range North up to Bombay from what I know.....


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 24, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> well i respectfully disagree with your respectful disagreement.
> fasciata actually comes from Central Sri Lanka (if you want to get really pedantic Trinkomali and Candi) and regalis from Southeast India (Nilgiri Hills to be precise).


That is slightly incorrect. It is an inhabitant of dry forest grasslands of northern Sri Lanka. _P. fasciata_ is not found in the central Sri Lankan highlands, although it is found west of the highlands so I suppose it depends on your definition of "central". With reference to Sri Lanka "Central" generally means the highland interior. There are indeed *historical records* of it in the Trincomalee region, which is on the northeastern coast!, but not Kandy - true Central Highlands. Yes, I know - Pocock (1899) listed the location as "Ceylon (Trincomali, Kandy)". This is incomplete, vague and just names two locations where early specimens were sent from. _P. fasciata_ has not been found near Kandy [Andrew Smith, pers. comm.].

I refer you to: 

Smith, AM, Carpenter P, & Lamoureux, J-P. 2001.
Study notes on an interesting example of habitat adaptation in the Sri Lankan theraphosid spider _Poecilotheria fasciata_. Journal of the British Tarantula Society 16(2): 46-59.

To quote: "(_Poecilotheria fasciata_) has a wide, if patchy, distribution throughout much of northern Sri Lanka..."

"It is unlikely, that this spider is to found in the highland regions, in the central part of the island."

And from:

Smith, AM, Carpenter P, & Lamoureux, J-P. 2002.
Field notes and observations on the highland theraphosid spider _Poecilotheria subfusca_ Pocock (Araneae: Mygalomorphae) from Sri Lanka, with particular reference to habitat destruction, deforestation and low temperatures encountered. Journal of the British Tarantula Society. 17(3): 25-26.

"In Sri Lanka, the South Western coastal plains and the central mountain region - the Central Highlands - are the wettest regions and the rainfall is greatest during the two periods April/June and October/November. The Sri Lankan species of _Poecilotheria_in this Wet Zone may deemed to be _P. smithi_, in the hills west of Kandy, _P. subfusca_ with a patchy distribution throughout much of the central mountain region and _P. ornata_ in the hills and plains to the south and south west of Nuwara Eliya. A fourth species, _P. pederseni_ can be found in the drier south coastal plain region. *The Dry Zone in the north and north-eastern part of the island is considerably drier - the main wet season being between October and January, and the region would appear to be dominated throughout by the Dry Zone species P. fasciata*". (my emphasis)



			
				bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> too much emphasis is put on humidity requirements causing too many spiders to die needlessly.


On that, I agree wholeheartedly.



			
				bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> i do agree with your temperature statement, basically room temperature is fine and as far as humidity is concerned throw away that hygrometer and just make sure the spider always has access to water.


Again, I agree... emphatically!

BUT GETTING BACK ON TOPIC... _metallica_ is from India, not Sri Lanka. _P. metallica_ has been found in the Anantapur/Gooty region, which is in the southwest corner of the state of Andrah Pradesh in southcentral/southeastern India. 
Use a care sheet for _regalis_ OR _fasciata_ and you should be fine.

For the record, I have over 200 "Poecs" in my personal collection and only the _smithi_ and _subfusca_ are kept any different than the others. My cages are stacked and I put _rufilata_ at the bottom so they are slightly cooler, but the rest of the species are kept at a room temperature of 70-78ºF and humidity levels from 30%-70%. They have access to fresh water ALWAYS and are fed well. That is how they are kept hydrated, not by moisture/humidity/reduced ventilation/stagnant air, etc.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## David Burns (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks. I would also like to know what is the average size of an adult P.metalica?


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 25, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> Thanks. I would also like to know what is the average size of an adult P.metalica?


Perhaps Henrik or one of the other European breeder-collectors will let us know how large their biggest female is. They have wild-collected stock that would be older than any CB specimens.

The female that was successfully bred by Swifty was 5.5" in legspan. My largest female is about the same size [and is a sibling]. However, both of our spiders are young and I would imagine still growing. I'm guessing that they are in the 6-7" range along with the majority of species.

Cheeers,

Michael


----------



## Andrew vV (Apr 25, 2005)

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that they are in the 6-7" range along with the majority of species.


I was told they were about the same size as regalis, so your probably right in the ballpark with your estimate Michael......


----------



## bagheera (Apr 26, 2005)

For small animals they have such long generational times! So many questions easily answered....in time! We just have to wait for these guys to mature....
sigh


----------

